# White Background - Still life



## JG_Adams (Nov 30, 2010)

Would anybody have recommendations for reading material on making Still Lifes? I am having difficulty with stock agencies accepting my pics because of White Balance and Poor Lighting. I need some serious reading to clean that up. (Actually the white balance I have.)

Thanks all,


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2010)

Shoot a custom white balance, i use one of these Lastolite Xpobalance 38cm - White: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
Post an image so we can see


----------



## Buckster (Dec 1, 2010)

Similar to gsgary, I use one of these: Amazon.com: PhotoVision 14" Pocket One-Shot Digital Calibration Target with DVD, Collapsible Disc Exposure Aid for Digital Cameras: Electronics

Works great.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2010)

When you say poor lighting do you mean the white background is not white, because the background should be at least 1 stop above your subject


----------



## vchiline (Dec 14, 2010)

There can be many things leading to your problems:

1. White balancing issue can be:
   a. Different light sources being used with different color temperatures, such as a tungsten with say some compact fluorescent light mix
   b. Wrong white balance setting for your scene. When you're shooting your images, are you shooting in RAW or JPG? RAW allows you to finely tune your white balance. 

2. Background not white. Depending on how your shooting, I recommend either using white plexiglass and using a light underneath, therefore exposing your background away. Otherwise, you need to make sure enough light is falling on your background that it makes it actually white. 

If you have 1 light, it can be tough, and Photoshop with a clipping path can be your only solution....  though best is to learn to do this without post-processing. 

Vadim
----------
www.epicmind.com


----------



## benjaminransom (Dec 22, 2010)

some times commercial or ad banners can give better look in background...I would suggest about Co. in australia is leading with display systems, printing packaging, signage banners, real estate banners and brochure printing. 
drop me lines if u need ref.


----------

